# Topics > Books >  "The Essential Turing: Seminal Writings in Computing, Logic, Philosophy, Artificial Intelligence, and Artificial Life plus The Secrets of Enigma", Alan M. Turing, 2004

## Airicist

"The Essential Turing: Seminal Writings in Computing, Logic, Philosophy, Artificial Intelligence, and Artificial Life plus The Secrets of Enigma Paperback", November 18, 2004 on Amazon

by Alan M. Turing (Author), B. Jack Copeland (Editor)

----------

